# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Про тигренка - читали?

## Regiss

Про Тигренка.

    За спиной неся зеленый ранец через буреломы и дожди, шел по лесу вегетарианец со значком "Гринписа" на груди. Рис проросший по пути жевал он, запивая струями дождя, ставил себе клизмы на привалах, шлаки по системе выводя. Шел вперед от края и до края, песни пел, молился без конца, комаров-эндемиков гоняя с доброго усатого лица. И, живя в гармонии и мире, двигался туда, где видел дым: так как вел он месяца четыре слежку за геологом одним.

    Говоря по-правде, между нами, был геолог этот всех дрянней: из консервных банок ел руками трупы уничтоженных свиней, спирт глотал из пластиковой фляги, песни непристойные орал, мусорил окурками в овраге и месторождения искал. Этому подонку было надо, чтоб в тайгу бурильщики пришли и достали всяческого яда из планеты-матушки Земли. Чтоб железный грейдер раз за разом растоптал листочки, шишки, мох, кислород сменился смрадным газом и комар-эндемик передох... Шел геолог по тайге, скотина, в душу ей плевал, как в унитаз, а ему смотрела строго в спину вегетарианских пара глаз. Часто думал вегетарианец: погоди, преступник, вот те хрен! И мигал его зеленый ранец, отправляя сводки в CNN. 

    Как-то раз геолог с диким смехом вынул из кармана острый нож и убил тигрицу ради меха - или ради мяса, не поймешь. И ушел бесчувственный подонок, напрочь позабыв о малыше. Но остался маленький тигренок с травмою психической в душе. Обреченный умереть без мамы, он лежал и плакал, чуть дыша. Вегетарианец - лучший самый - взять решил с собою малыша. Он не дал погибнуть организму: рисом он делился с ним как брат, пробовал поставить даже клизму, но тигренок клизме был не рад. 


    К счастью, оказался путь недолог. Подлеца возмездие нашло и тайгою был убит геолог: шишка кедра весом в пять кило сорвалась и стукнула всей массой по башке с размаху. Раза два. Остро пахли спиртом и пластмассой клочья мозгового вещества. Словно у природы сдали нервы. Бах! В тайге раздался смертный стон. Облизнулись жужелицы, черви, и пошли на труп со всех сторон. Выбили таежные синицы подлецу бесстыжие глаза. Мозг сквозь дырку выпила куница. Обкусала ухо стрекоза. И четыре волка ближе к ночи раскатали кости между ям. Кое-что на них оставив, впрочем, пожевать голодным муравьям. А когда останки скрыла хвоя и в тайге опять настала тишь, из кустов ближайших вышли двое: вегетарианец и малыш. Ранец пискнул и прямой наводкой через спутник, что вверху повис, весть благую с качественной фоткой передал торжественно в "Гринпис". 

    С чистою душою, без заботы двинулись домой три пары ног: это шли сквозь чащи и болота вегетарианец и зверек. Вскоре показались рельсы БАМа и далекий путь в Москву, назад. Где-то там ждала старушка-мама - в коммуналке, с окнами на МКАД. В пять часов утра явился к маме с маленьким тигреночком у ног пахнущий тайгой и комарами сорокадвухлетненький сынок. 

    В коммуналке, за сортиром прямо, в комнатке с плакатами "Гринпис", с человеком и старушкой-мамой жил тигренок, поедая рис. Запивал его водой из крана и взрослел, нагуливал бока, с помощью клопов и тараканов восполняя дефицит белка. Лишь глубокой ночью ближе к часу, глядя из окошка с высоты, всей душой желал он скушать мяса. Всей душой ребенка-сироты. Что ни говори, такую травму пережить способен мало кто. Вы представьте, если б вашу маму покромсал геолог на пальто? 

    А за дверью от сортира справа жил сосед - поганый человек. Тунеядец, пьющий на халяву, алкоголик, хам и бывший зэк. С ног до головы в наколках черных. Все при нем боялись рот открыть. Забывал он свет гасить в уборной, мусор не трудился выносить. Пол не мыл по графику в квартире, не платил за общий телефон. А еще любил курить в сортире и плевать любил с балкона он. Мир не видел большего подонка, по району даже слух ходил: от него ушла жена с ребенком - он догнал ее и задушил. И тигренку иногда до боли он напоминал того, в тайге, - с бородой, пропахшей алкоголем, с маминою шкуркою в руке... И когда однажды - злой, недобрый - он домой ввалился пьяный в слизь, пнул тигренка сапогом под ребра и унизил фразой "киса, брысь"... То случилось всё само собою, не успел раздаться даже крик: все татуировки как обои ободрал тигренок в тот же миг. Пальцы на руках с наколкой "коля"... Жесткая небритая щека... Косточки со вкусом алкоголя... Легкие со вкусом табака... 

    Из-под двери комнаты налево день за днем тянулся странный дым. Жил там безработный парень Сева с другом - несомненно голубым. Волосы немытые, сережки, кольца и булавки на брови, кактус запрещенный на окошке, психотомиметики в крови. Жили плохо - ни любви ни дружбы, запершись от всех в углу своем: просто было от военной службы им косить удобнее вдвоем. Крики, сцены ревности и ссоры, а под вечер - брали шприц большой и кололи в вену мухоморы, и глотали марки с анашой. Рев колонок, крик Кобейна Курта, звон шприцов и хруст колимых вен - затихало это лишь под утро, несмотря на стук из разных стен. Просыпались наглецы к обеду, шли на кухню словно дурачки, рвали на страницы Кастанеду и вертели тут же косячки. В теплую погоду, даже летом, не могли квартирные жильцы босиком пройтись до туалета - натыкались пятки на шприцы. Даром мать эколога, старушка, завуч школы, ветеран труда, умоляла их не брать из кружки челюсти вставные никогда. Нет, куда там! Челюсти соседки каждый день они из кружки - хвать! И давай толочь свои таблетки чтоб в садах и школах продавать! Но однажды ночью на приходе оба подлеца исчезли вдруг. Так и не поняв, что происходит. Думая, что это страшный глюк. 

    А тигренку вскоре стало худо. И примерно через полчаса чертики полезли отовсюду, в голове возникли голоса, на полу открылись люки, ямы, потолок стремительно кривел... А в окне раздался шепот мамы, где всегда обычно МКАД ревел. Ломит лапки, онемела шкурка, голова болит, ну просто тьфу... Закусить пришлось соседом-чуркой - тем, что жил всегда в стенном шкафу. 

    Чурка жил в шкафу вперед ногами много лет, как бросил свой Кавказ. Торговал на рынке сапогами, норовя обвесить всякий раз. Кушал шаурму с бараньим жиром и любил в метро кататься он, где искал нетрезвых пассажиров чтоб спереть какой-нибудь смартфон. А потом, присев на подоконник, цокая и открывая рот, тыкал вилкой в чей-то наладонник, двигая иконки взад-вперед. Проживая вечно без прописки, сделав из квартиры склад мешков, он водил к себе друзей и близких, и в чужих кастрюлях делал плов. Домогался женщин, даже маму - ту, что завуч, ветеран труда. Фундаменталистскому исламу он при этом верен был всегда. И в шкафу своем, гнилом и шатком, там, где жил уже не первый год, может статься, он хранил взрывчатку, может статься, даже пулемет. Но прыжок - и жилистое тельце ухнуло в тигриное нутро. И смартфонов дорогих владельцы снова могут водку жрать в метро. 

    Так пришла зима. Застыли реки. Жил тигренок тихо день за днем, лишь случались изредка флэшбэки - типа голос мамы за окном. Как-то раз в подобную минутку даже не от голода - со зла - он пошел и скушал проститутку. Ту, что в дальней комнате жила. Все в районе знали тетю Розу, а исчезла Роза - ну и пусть. Тысяча одну срамную позу знала извращенка наизусть. Развращала молодых студентов, и пенсионеров, и детей. И врала, что у интеллигентов толще, выше, крепче и длинней. Хвасталась расценкой поминутной, и в деньгах, похоже, знала толк: был тариф рублевый, и валютный, а порой давала даже в долг. Ошивалась в барах, на вокзалах - с жуткой мордой, на ногах кривых... Но хвалилась Роза, будто знала всех мужчин столицы как своих. Родинки, размеры ягодицы, рост, привычки, характерный смех - знала всех политиков столицы (или же врала, что знает всех). Мол, когда-то с этим было проще, в молодости, мол, была стройна. И берется отличить на ощупь Путина и Ельцина она... Так и покушалась на святое! Так и распускала мерзкий слух! Это ж надо выдумать такое! Впрочем, кто их знает, потаскух. 

    Так почти очистилась квартира. Кто в последней комнате живет? В той, что возле самого сортира? В той, где из сортира только вход? Где всегда темно и сыровато, где лишь стол и койка у дверей? Там живет помощник депутата - олигарх, ворюга и еврей. С помощью серьезных махинаций он украл в стране всю власть давно. И в Международной Лиге Наций все признали, что мужик - говно. Ищут подлеца все службы в мире, но не получается найти. Ищут в каждом доме и квартире - если комнат более пяти. Ищут на Рублевке, на Садовом, ищут в Мавзолее и Кремле, под Рязанью, Тверью и Ростовом. Ищут в каждой точке на земле. Ищут в Эквадоре и на Крите, в Чили и на острове Бали. Пару раз искали в Антарктиде, но замерзли быстро и ушли. Ловко обманув все службы мира, олигарх последних года три прятался в каморке у сортира - извращенец, тигр его дери. В общем, так и получилось вскоре: депутат, ворюга и еврей вдруг исчез однажды в коридоре, наступив на хвост судьбе своей. 

    За окном весна, сосулька тает, МКАД вдали ревет как самолет. И тигренок снова ощущает, что ему белков недостает. По квартире погулял немного, но вернулся в комнату опять. И понюхал маму-педагога - не со зла, а просто, чтоб понять. 

    Мама спит. Рука большая, в складках. Вкусная она? Пожалуй, нет. Эти руки ставили в тетрадках двойки и колы все сорок лет, в школах обучая даже дуру (что там дуру, даже дурака!) прелестям родной литературы, таинствам родного языка. Даром не прошли для них уроки. Где теперь ее выпускники? В интернете дуры пишут блоги. В блоги дурам пишут дураки. А потом на "Грелку" всей толпою ломятся как тараканы в дом... Господи прости, гамно какое! Впрочем, ладно. Сказка не о том. 

    Педагог, отдавший детям душу! Педагог, даривший людям свет! Можно ли теперь такого кушать? Наш тигренок думает, что нет. Жестко и невкусно, пахнет мелом, желчью, авторучкой и доской. Ничего подобного не ел он, и не видит пользы никакой. Если ты давно измучен рисом, что за польза в меле и доске? Если полосатый организм день за днем мечтает о белке? 

    На полу, укрывшись полотенцем, между батареей и стеной вегетарианец сном младенца спит и видит сон зеленый свой. Тигр замер, постоял немного, сделал осторожно шага два... И лизнул ему на пробу ногу. Тьфу, сплошная соя и трава! Кто живет в гармонии, в покое, кто не пьет, не курит, не шалит, рис и сою ест, и всё такое - тот из них почти и состоит. В доме не найти приличный ужин. Тигр вышел в коридор и лёг. Вдруг - сама открылась дверь наружу, приглашая выйти за порог! Запах мяса! Спины! Ягодицы! Ноги, руки, яйца, голова! Граждане зажравшейся столицы! Теплая, весенняя Москва! Кушай, тигр, всякого подонка! Медленно, со вкусом, не спеша! Так как это сказка для ребенка, то концовка крайне хороша! 

    UPD: в качестве продолжение темы рекомендую "Про кротика" от Алекса Смирнова 
    UPD: cкачать аудиоспектакль в исполнении Ю.Грымова: pro_tigrenka.mp3 (11mb)

       Автор: Леонид Каганов (всегда: www.lleo.aha.ru)  
цитируется по источнику http://lleo.aha.ru/dnevnik/2006/09/29.html


Вы читаете этот текст на сайте Академии Вольных Путешествий.
   Вернуться в раздел "Творчество разных авторов" на сайте АВП.

----------


## tventin2

:Smile:

----------


## Агата

:Big Grin:

----------


## Slipknot

Здорово))) +1))

----------


## smileboy

Отлично))) Зачитался я вам скажу)))  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## WICKED

афтар отжжог про клизму   :Big Grin:  ...и у меня кошка тоже ела тараканов

----------

